# in need of new speakers for '95 sentra GLE



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

hello,

i'm in need of some news peakers for my '95 sentra GLE
i was thinkin' bout these Boston Acoustics NX67 6.5" Coaxial Car Speaker link http://www.tweeter.com/product/inde....1124550.1124481&sublevel=2&parentPage=family

would it be best to get 4 of these or 2 and get 2 other speakers

maby the BAs in the front

and CLARION SRR1635 3-way speakers 6.5" for the rear?

also, would the boston aucustics work with the sentra? it only has 3 screw holes.....

thanx


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

are you planning on amping these? or just running them off of Head Unit power? If you are planning on amping them, spring for a set of components. Head unit power will be fine for coaxials, but it would be a waste to amp those

Btw, up front, the sentra only has 3 mounting screws. But as with most speakers on the market, you may need to drill new holes for the screws.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

yea i'm going to be ampin' them

and i want some midbass and such
dont want the people mile away hear me coming but just want strong bass. if 6.5 cant do it than i guess i'll have to kill trunk space
i also want very good clarity

this is the head unit coming in: Pioneer DEH-P8600MP http://www.tweeter.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1830896&cp=1124288.1124546.1124466&page=2&doVSearch=no&pageBucket=0&sublevel=2&parentPage=family 

so i need excellent quality speakers to go with it

thanks

i guess 2 sets of different speakers? 2 way front, 3-way rear?

i dont know, help me out guys/gals


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

have you already ordered that head unit? If not, look at the P860MP, its a little bit nicer than the 8600. Its good that you will be amping the speakers. If you give me a budget i can recommend some products that have some nice midbass for your price range. Some products taht come to mind are:

Adire Koda 6.1 - $350
Elemental Designs eDi- $250
Image Dynamics CXS64 or CXS62 (4 ohm or 2 ohm version)- $300


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

thanks for the recommendation
i changed my HU

this is what i plan on getting. going to purchase piece by piece, HU going in first, when i have the others going to put those in together

HU: Pioneer DEH-P860MP $415.00
Front speakers: DIAMOND AUDIO M661 6.5" $220.00
Rear speakers: Pioneer TS-A1680R 4-way 6.5" (filler) $75.00
Amp Kit: Rockford Fosgate 4-Gauge Amp Wiring Kit HARD CORE W/RCA $70.00
4-chan Amp: KICKER KX800.4 amp (800w) $235.00
total $1015.00

Ok i need a new filler thats rated at like 120RMS. the kicker does 100RMS
also anyone have the diamond audio M66.1? can it do without a Sub? dont need hard pounding bass that you can hear a mile away just need enough bass to live with

thanks

those components you suggested are a tad over my limits 

[edit]
found my fillers
Diamond Audio CM361 6.5" rated @ 120RMS perfect :-D $155.00

hows this for a system?
finalized before ordering...
if anything needs to be changed or recommeded let me know please

HU: Pioneer DEH-P860MP $415.00
Front speakers: DIAMOND AUDIO M661 6.5" $220.00
Rear speakers: Diamond Audio CM361 6.5" (filler) $155.00
Amp Kit: Rockford Fosgate 4-Gauge Amp Wiring Kit HARD CORE W/RCA $70.00
4-chan Amp: KICKER KX800.4 amp (800w) $235.00
total ====> $1095.00

as you can see my budget is $1000 +$100 if i need to

going to install myself
will be my first install so going to need you guys/gals help!! i'm a :dumbass: when it comes to cars



Punkrocka436 said:


> have you already ordered that head unit? If not, look at the P860MP, its a little bit nicer than the 8600. Its good that you will be amping the speakers. If you give me a budget i can recommend some products that have some nice midbass for your price range. Some products taht come to mind are:
> 
> Adire Koda 6.1 - $350
> Elemental Designs eDi- $250
> Image Dynamics CXS64 or CXS62 (4 ohm or 2 ohm version)- $300


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the thing is with nice speakers you will get mid bass. now to get the low low end you will end up needing a sub some were. but as i have found out from these guys differant subs use differant size boxes. also you can design your own box that wont be deep but long, then you wont loose much trunk space but you will lose the use of your rear seat fold down. i secured my box to a piece of ply wood on the trunk floor with 2 hinges. that way if i want to use my trunk all i have to do is pop out the 2 hinge pins and diconnect my speaker lead. 1 min is all it takes! :cheers: but i bought my sub before i came here and now i am stuck with a massive box


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

hmm ok thankx for the info 1.6pete

is this any good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48613&item=5743482785&rd=1

2 Audiobahn AW1251T Subwoofers with Bandpass Enclosure $180.00

and for amp

AudioBahn A2502DP True Digital 1000 watt amp 2-chan $220.00


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

well i guess $1500.00 is my new budget +100

and will need dual amp kit

gon order me a cordless dremel to do some custom work (DREMEL 8000-01 Lithium-Ion Cordless 10.8V 35k RPM on a cordless :-D Z00m-z00000000000m)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

akk! no lol pete2.0 has those and im not impressed. i say all you need would be one 10inch sub, which one ill leave for the others to decide because idk much and im not going to BS and answer and street you the wrong way. but some sub can use a smaller box than others.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

OK, so what subs do you guys recommend?

in need of 12" subs (2x)


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

OK! i got my final audio setup for my '95 Sentra GLE

HU: Pioneer DEH-P860MP $415.00
Front speakers: DIAMOND AUDIO M661 6.5" $220.00
Rear speakers: Diamond Audio CM361 6.5" (filler) $155.00
Amp Kit: Rockford Fosgate 4-Gauge Dual Amp Wiring Kit $175.00
4-chan Amp: KICKER KX800.4 amp (800w) $235.00
2-chan Amp: AudioBahn A2502DP True Digital 1000 watt amp 2-chan $220.00
Sub: DUAL Kicker SOLO-BARIC S12L5 600w RMS $290.00
Sub Box: DUAL 12 SOLO-BARIC MDF ENCLOSURE $70.00
Final Total: $1740

so much for staying within budget :-x


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Whoa whoa whoa....175 dollars for a 4 guage wiring kit? 

http://www.darvex.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SWK4D&Product_Count=1

45 dollars


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....175 dollars for a 4 guage wiring kit?
> 
> http://www.darvex.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SWK4D&Product_Count=1
> 
> 45 dollars


would that dual amp kit be sufficient to power the 2 amps i listed?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....175 dollars for a 4 guage wiring kit?
> 
> http://www.darvex.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SWK4D&Product_Count=1
> 
> 45 dollars


wow!..............but you could still make one your self for even cheaper.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i would get a 0 gauge kit. The Rockford fosgate kit has the same wiring as the Audiopipe kit off of darvex. Wire is wire.....0 gauge stinger wire isnt better than 0 gauge welding cable


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i would get a 0 gauge kit. The Rockford fosgate kit has the same wiring as the Audiopipe kit off of darvex. Wire is wire.....0 gauge stinger wire isnt better than 0 gauge welding cable


YUP, and thats why you can go to home depot and make your own :thumbup:


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

ok, i just search home depots site and cannot find no copper wires. whats the name of the wire that i should be searching for?

also, better to get 0 guage vs the 4 guage?


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

ok, i'm gon start orderin' parts tomorrow, but i got couple questions

i'm gon get the pioneer AVIC-N1 nav system later so dont want to spend much on a HU that imma swap out

so it leaves me with several questions that if ya'll dont mind answerin' please....

1) i'm gon get the Stinger Multi-Amp 4 Gauge Amplifier Wiring Kit 1400 Watts but it doesnt say anything bout speaker wires so imma buy a roll of 50' (Stinger 12 Gauge Translucent Blue Speaker Wire 50' Roll) now is 12 guage good enough to have 200RMS running thru it? well gon wire speakers as 100RMS each channel.
2) is twisted that much of an improvement over regular? Stinger 12 Gauge Blue/Silver Twisted Speaker Wire is $12.50 more than regular wires for same 50'
3) since i'm plannin' on gettin' the nav system later (1-2 months), i was wonderin' can i use the stock HU with amps?. was thinkin' of jus usin' my mini-disc player (sony MZ-NH600D) thru cassette adapter until i get the new HU... or am i forced to purchase a new HU?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> ok, i just search home depots site and cannot find no copper wires. whats the name of the wire that i should be searching for?
> 
> also, better to get 0 guage vs the 4 guage?


Home depot has wiring for residential (not welding or automotive) wire. You can get it there, but you need to know your cable gauge and just hunt for something. Also, much of the cable there is less stranded than the kind used in auto sound. While that makes no difference for the actual functionality of the cable, it can be very stiff and difficult to install. Look at sites for welding supplies. The cable they use is very flexible and cheap ($.60/foot for 4 ga)

http://www.weldingsupply.com/cgi-bin/einstein.pl?Next::1:UNDEF:OR:terms::PA


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

ok thanx

got a question regardin' the pre-amp outputs on the receivers

to connect 2 amps into the receiver, does the receiver HAVE to have 2 pre-amp outputs?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

no, some amps have preamp outputs on them to pass the signal on to another amp. I could be wrong, but I think a pair of Y-adaptors would be ok, although not as elegant.


----------

